# Why don't I get a smoke ring using my AMNPS????



## mfreel (Jun 7, 2016)

I did a half-arse search for this but nothing immediate came up.

Why don't I get a red smoke ring using my AMNPS?  

Not a big deal.  Just aesthetics, but I was wondering.  

BTW, I won't be giving up my AMNPS anytime soon.

Thanks for looking!

Mike


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2016)

You need charcoal and wood You could try some crushed charcoal briquettes mixed with your pellets.Or you can order charcoal Pallets from 

  

I am sure some others will be around to help

Richie


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> You need charcoal and wood You could try some crushed charcoal briquettes mixed with your pellets.Or you can order charcoal Pallets from
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp
> 
> ...


I am not sure if Amazen Products has charcoal pellets, but this place does...

http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/products/wood-pellets/item/103-vortex-blend-pellets.html


----------



## tropics (Jun 8, 2016)

I just checked he had them at one time,thanks for letting me know

Richie


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 8, 2016)

tropics said:


> I just checked he had them at one time,thanks for letting me know
> 
> Richie


I ordered the Vortex Smoker and some of the Pellets with 30% charcoal blend from Smoke Daddy and they arrived this week. As soon as I am feeling better, I am going to try that Smoker and those Pellets and will post in this forum what the results were.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2016)

Or we can just forget about a smoke ring, because it's all show anyway.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Or we can just forget about a smoke ring, because it's all show anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true.... I never pay attention to if I have one or not.... Just posting some information that might help others, but I don't know that it will or not.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> That is true.... I never pay attention to if I have one or not.... Just posting some information that might help others, but I don't know that it will or not.









  I know that---My reply wasn't directed at you---It was to anyone who wanted my Opinion of Smoke Rings from Electric Smokers.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 9, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I know that---My reply wasn't directed at you---It was to anyone who wanted my Opinion of Smoke Rings from Electric Smokers.
> 
> Bear


I knew that Bear. No offense was intended ... No sweat about it ... Like you, I was only wanting others to know that I don't care about the smoke ring since it does nothing for the meat and taste.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> I knew that Bear. No offense was intended ... No sweat about it ... Like you, I was only wanting others to know that I don't care about the smoke ring since it does nothing for the meat and taste.


Yup---We be on the same page.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mfreel (Jun 9, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I know that---My reply wasn't directed at you---It was to anyone who wanted my Opinion of Smoke Rings from Electric Smokers.
> 
> Bear


Actually, I'm interested in the science around it.   I don't stop long enough to look at my brisket.  It's gone too fast!!!!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 9, 2016)

A good read: Mythbusting the Smoke Ring: No Smoke Necessary!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 9, 2016)

For the same reason I can't get a smoke ring in my electric smoker. The chemical reactions that contribute to the formation are not present.

The appearance of food plays a major role in one's eating experience.

In general, smoked meats with the presence of a smoke ring are more appealing to the human eye than otherwise.

The type of fuel required in achieving a smoke ring also, in the process, produces a better tasting product than otherwise. 

Is it a "must have" in order to enjoy great tasting BBQ, obviously the answer is no, it is not. But, it is also not, just "all show".


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2016)

JP61 said:


> For the same reason I can't get a smoke ring in my electric smoker. The chemical reactions that contribute to the formation are not present.
> 
> The appearance of food plays a major role in one's eating experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

I believe that the little bit of extra flavor you get from a Charcoal or Wood fire would be above the flavor of Gas or Electric, whether there was a Somke Ring or not, therefore the actual appearance of a Smoke ring is just that "Appearance", Synonymous with "All Show". It doesn't add any flavor. IMHO

Bear


----------



## mfreel (Jun 10, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> A good read: Mythbusting the Smoke Ring: No Smoke Necessary!


RHD, that's EXACTLY what I was looking for.  Here are a couple quotes from the article:

*"All this Blonder research busts a bunch of myths.*  The smoke ring is not cause by the billowy white stuff, it is caused by gases (NITRIC OXIDE and CARBON MONOXIDE). It is not enhanced by paprika. It is enhanced by basting. It is not due to nitrites like the pink color in cured meats. There is no time limit on smoke absorption. The ring stops when the meat hits about 170°F and myoglobin loses its oxygen retaining ability, not 140°F. Salt has little to do with it. Some people think it does because it is right below the surface and that is where the spices and smoke flavors live. They are fooled by the bark."

"*Although it adds no flavor,* the pink band does look cool, it gets the saliva flowing, and it gives your meat a look of authenticity, ..."

Now I know.  It's just science.  

Like the article says, judges judge BBQ with their eyes.  *I can tell you how I judge good BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I believe that the little bit of extra flavor you get from a Charcoal or Wood fire would be above the flavor of Gas or Electric, whether there was a Somke Ring or not, therefore the actual appearance of a Smoke ring is just that "Appearance", Synonymous with "All Show". It doesn't add any flavor. IMHO
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear,

If the amount of words used debating this topic were in a single row, it could almost be measured in light years. 







  IMO, it is not "all show". It's the result of a chemical process that takes place all by itself (without one's effort for "show") when hardwoods or charcoal are used as fuel. It is an eye pleasing byproduct of this process, which will not form under normal conditions in an electric smoker. 

These same chemical reactions, also produce a different and IMO better flavor profile which just happens to include the smoke ring. 

So the net result is..... It looks and tastes better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2016)

mfreel said:


> RHD, that's EXACTLY what I was looking for.  Here are a couple quotes from the article:
> 
> *"All this Blonder research busts a bunch of myths.*  The smoke ring is not cause by the billowy white stuff, it is caused by gases (NITRIC OXIDE and CARBON MONOXIDE). It is not enhanced by paprika. It is enhanced by basting. It is not due to nitrites like the pink color in cured meats. There is no time limit on smoke absorption. The ring stops when the meat hits about 170°F and myoglobin loses its oxygen retaining ability, not 140°F. Salt has little to do with it. Some people think it does because it is right below the surface and that is where the spices and smoke flavors live. They are fooled by the bark."
> 
> ...


Thanks mfreel----Your Red Text says it all.

The whole link from redheelerdog explains it even better.

Check that link out, Joe! Don't believe anything I say. I only give my opinion on a lot of these Threads.

Meat can look good & taste bad, and it can taste good & look bad. It depends on who does the cooking.

I'm done---This has been covered on hundreds of threads on this Great Forum.

Bear


----------



## smoke-inator (Jun 10, 2016)

I've found that I get a better smoke ring when I mist or mop during the process.


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks mfreel----Your Red Text says it all.
> 
> The whole link from redheelerdog explains it even better.
> 
> ...


I admit my English and especially my writing skills are not the greatest.

It is a second language that I'm still learning, trying to anyway.

For whatever reason, one of us is misunderstanding the other's comments?

What do you mean when you say things like this? If you don't mind me asking.


> Or we can just forget about a smoke ring, because it's all show anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, maybe I'm misinterpreting things but to me it almost sounds like smoke ring envy? 

Bear, I never said smoke rings add flavor because I honestly don't know for sure if they do or not.

Ribs as an example....

I've smoked them using electricity and charcoal. Never did get a smoke ring to form using electric. Were the ribs good without a smoke ring? Yes, they were delicious.

With charcoal, I always get some degree of a smoke ring. Are ribs good with a smoke ring? Yes, they are delicious.

Do I think ribs taste better from a charcoal smoker? Yes, I do.

Do I use charcoal so my ribs form an "all show" smoke ring? No, I use charcoal because I like the taste which includes a nice smoke ring.

Do I think ribs with a smoke ring look better? Yes, I do.

Do I knock peoples ribs that don't have a smoke ring? No, I do not.

Why? Because it's not a nice thing to do.

Am I offended? No, I'm not. Just sayin'

Hope you're not either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2016)

JP61 said:


> I've smoked them using electricity and charcoal. Never did get a smoke ring to form using electric. Were the ribs good without a smoke ring? Yes, they were delicious.
> 
> With charcoal, I always get some degree of a smoke ring. Are ribs good with a smoke ring? Yes, they are delicious.
> 
> ...


I'll make this easy for you------I agree with everything of yours that I quoted above.

I'm Done with this,

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Or we can just forget about a smoke ring, because it's all show anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  I'm done too, "ain't nobody got time for that".


----------

